# Looking for a livery yard near Caterham



## emilydukes (27 February 2014)

Looking for a livery yard near Caterham that has a decent livery service and has decent turn out. And a decent sized arena with showjumps. can anyone help please


----------



## Mince Pie (27 February 2014)

Full, part, DIY? I'm in the area so can ask around, also there may be a space coming up on our yard (part livery).


----------



## SnowandSunshine (27 February 2014)

Have you tried Willey Park Farm? Good grazing, not sure about show jumps. Another yard very near there is to be avoided - PM if you like. Haven't had my horse in Caterham for 20yrs but there weren't many yards then and think there's even less now.


----------



## cremedemonthe (27 February 2014)

Where have you tried so far?
There are quite a few round here but some down in the valleys are having probs with the River Bourne flooding.
Oz (Saddler in Caterham)


----------



## Mince Pie (27 February 2014)

There are a couple in Godstone which shouldn't be too far for you?


----------



## TheSaddleLady (28 February 2014)

My friend used to keep her horse in Godstone (I used to live there and went to DeStafford school, yay!) 
There are quite a few liveries around Caterham area, I could try and get some info for you.


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 March 2014)

TheSaddleLady said:



			My friend used to keep her horse in Godstone (I used to live there and went to DeStafford school, yay!) 
There are quite a few liveries around Caterham area, I could try and get some info for you.
		
Click to expand...

NOT De Stafford!
I did too.
Oz


----------

